# What are your favorite pieces by Antonio Vivaldi?



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

What are your favorite Antonio Vivaldi pieces?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
:tiphat:


----------



## zhopin (Apr 7, 2016)

I love Vivaldi's "Summer" of The Four Seasons


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

zhopin said:


> I love Vivaldi's "Summer" of The Four Seasons


All we do is wait for real summer now.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I like his cello sonatas, especially the recording by Anner Bylsma


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jordan Workman said:


> What are your favorite Antonio Vivaldi pieces?


What's _your _favourite by the way?


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Cello Concerto in A minor, RV 419

Concerto in G minor for Two Cellos, RV 531

And on the opera front, _Bajazet_ and _Farnace_.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm a Vivaldi freak and there's a lot Vivaldi pieces that I love. But a special mention would be his 'late concertos' (recorded some years ago by Carmignola and other set recently done by Biondi). Vivaldi reached his peak of expresiveness in this concertos. If you like Vivaldi's and in general baroque music I recommend this very highly.


----------



## zhopin (Apr 7, 2016)

Pugg said:


> All we do is wait for real summer now.


If I'm not mistaken, today is the first day of summer! 
At least, where I am


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't really like the Seasons concertos. I don't think they sound typical of Vivaldi or even as good as other Vivaldi. I like the mandolin concerto. What? There's several? The one that's numbered RV something or other then. I think it's in C, RV 425.

Also the concertos for lute or guitar. Probably the best known has the famous largo movement often used here in the states when TV stations shut down for the night -- back when TC stations did that. I think it is in D major. I don't know the RV number.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Nisi Dominus
Stabat mater
Gloria
Nulla in mundo pax sincera
Cantata cessate, omai cessate

la folia
Flute concertos nos. 1-3, 2nd La notte especially 
Concerto for 2violins, de gamba, continuo rv 578 (Jordi Savall's favourite so far)
Concerto in g minor rv 576
there are more.. stravaganzas rv 357, 301..others


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Just about all the operas I have listened to. And most of his concertos, especially for cello. Opus 3 violin concertos is a very fine set indeed.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

There's a lot of Vivaldi I love.
The Violin Sonatas Op 2
The Concerti Op 3, 9, 10, 11, 4,6,7,8.
The Bassoon Concerti
A Stunning CD of Violin Concerti 'Per Pisandel' played by Sinkovasky on Naive
Juditha Triumphans, especially the aria Veni Veni
Stabat Mater with Aafye Heynis
Orlando Furioso
Il Pastor Fido
The Mandolin/guitar concerti
Lauda Jerusalem
Gloria, both of them
Concerto per l'orchestra di Dresda, RV 577
Concerto in E Flat Major for 2 Violins F.1,101
the 6 Cello Sonatas
L'Olimpiade

I could go on...


----------



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

Pugg said:


> All we do is wait for real summer now.


My favorite pieces by Antonio Vivaldi are Winter and Spring from his Four Seasons and Nisi Dominus.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

dieter said:


> There's a lot of Vivaldi I love.
> The Violin Sonatas Op 2
> The Concerti Op 3, 9, 10, 11, 4,6,7,8.
> The Bassoon Concerti
> ...


addendum: Concerto C Major RV 558, for multi catastrophes. Wonderful stuff...


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Seems Orlando Furioso skipped my attention. I've read the synopsis just now..man..that's like a Jerry Springer show in three acts, only with the more picturesque background. It looks like nobody kills no one, they just saving others so that they can cheat with them all around..well, pacifist enough. At least there's no high expectations regarding the plot, I'll give it a listen probably later when I feel like listening to a new baroque opera.

There's also Bajazet, though I hesitate to say it's among my favourites, but it's due to my own experiences with it and has nothing to do with the quality of music which is splendid, and I would know because that's how they lured me in - with nice music and singing. I hadn't read a synopsis before listenting, so that was probably my own fault, but I was lulled for some time untill, I think er.. what? what? People start killing one another right and left, kill themselves and that's it.. don't know with whom I was even supposed to comiserate, they were all a miserable nest of vipers anyway, and I know it's sort of political, and i even don't like politicians, but it's good enough representation of dirty political underbelly and agendas even if it's over a millenia old..or whenever that happend. I suppose, nothing changes much in general. Still the singing was heavenly and then everything as usuall. In Handel's Giulio Cesare at least they present you with the chopped head in the first 10 minutes of the act 1, from then on everything can get only better, or worse I suppose, though not here, but at least you're prepared, and first interesting aria happens after everyone's got introduced to the said head. Although no matter how many times I see or hear it I still can't believe Atilla's optimism in hoping to win Cornelia after standing like a psychopatic Cheshire cat with her husband's chopped head instead of the mouse.. seriously not very cunning.. a tank romancing a fortress, instead of a Troyan horse, but I digress. For me Bajazet doesn't have a single character I'd feel invested even a little or any relationship. However, music is fine. Too fine perhaps for such a plot.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Some great suggestions here. A favorite of mine I don't think mentioned yet:

*Dixit Dominus RV 595*


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Heliogabo said:


> I'm a Vivaldi freak and there's a lot Vivaldi pieces that I love. But a special mention would be his 'late concertos' (recorded some years ago by Carmignola and other set recently done by Biondi). Vivaldi reached his peak of expresiveness in this concertos. If you like Vivaldi's and in general baroque music I recommend this very highly.


I second that recommendation. Carmignola is the new standard for me.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

I am not a great Vivaldi-fan, but I very much like his op.3 concertos, which constituted his official break-through both as a composer and as a renewer of style. The Four Seasons - rightly praised for their originality - will also remain a favorite of mine.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

I would say Vivaldi is the sort of composer whose entire output is pleasing. I have been pleasantly surprised and amazed by a box set I bought some time ago at a bargain price - English Consort directed by Trevor Pinnock - and it has given me a far greater appreciation of this sometimes berated genius. Though famously dubbed a composer who wrote one concerto six hundred times I have been knocked over by the inventiveness and drama within each of the concertos presented in this CD set and rather than be repetitive each concerto has a firm character of its own. There's a lot to explore with Vivaldi and he is one composer who might become a top favourite for me - opera next.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I only go to the dentist twice a year, so I don't get to hear much Vivaldi. But seriously, I'll try those late concertos.


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

Stabat Mater, Winter RV 297, Summer RV 315, Il Sospetto RV 199, Violin concerto in a minor RV 356, Cello concerto in D minor RV 406, Cello concerto in A minor RV 418.


----------

